# DIVINITY - The Singularity



## ENDITOL (Feb 5, 2006)

New track *BEG TO CONSUME *- www.myspace.com/divinitymetal



*PRE-ORDER SPECIAL*
*LIMITED TO 100 COPIES WORLDWIDE*

The Singularity - Limited Edition
DIGIPAK CD + DVD
Bonus Tracks 
Guitar Tabs + Drum vids
Exclusive Videos + Image Gallery
Hand Numbered and Signed 

*GO TO DIVINITY.CA TO PURCHASE NOW! *
Order by other method, contact us: [email protected]


----------



## ENDITOL (Feb 5, 2006)

*Two new songs on the Myspace now: www.myspace.com/divinitymetal*


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Congrats on the new release. All the best with it :rockon2:


----------



## ENDITOL (Feb 5, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Congrats on the new release. All the best with it :rockon2:


Thanks sir! :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Needs more attention from the other metalheads!

we have more modern metalheads here... right? \m/


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

I like it man. Reminds me of Meshuggah sometimes. :rockon2:


----------



## ENDITOL (Feb 5, 2006)

Budda said:


> Needs more attention from the other metalheads!
> 
> we have more modern metalheads here... right? \m/





Peter said:


> I like it man. Reminds me of Meshuggah sometimes. :rockon2:


Thanks guys! :wave:


----------

